
Trumps lawyer allegedly flipped - pwaai
https://nordic.businessinsider.com/lanny-davis-cohen-flipped-on-trump-has-evidence-of-russia-conspiracy-2018-8?r=US&IR=T&utm_source=reddit.com
======
siruncledrew
Cohen already pleaded guilty to multiple charges, so it will be interesting to
see what kind of deal he gets offered for helping the prosecution. At this
point, he has nothing left to lose by holding onto the information?

